# Hi from the foothills of Colorado



## PowerToThePollinators (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm looking forward to making my many new friends at the end of this April 2016, and the many new friends I'll make on here of course. I am a first year beekeeper starting with two hives, and plan on sharing much about my journey. Eventually, in 3 years or so, mead making is my goal. 

Thanks for creating a supportive environment proving that the hive is better than the lone action hero. I recommend Margret Atwood's MaddAddam book series to all my fellow future and current beekeepers.

Excelsior!
Tyler J.


----------



## MarkB (Feb 5, 2015)

welcome , hope your endeavor is a prosperous one.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Tyler!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck this year!


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Welcome and good luck


----------



## LittleByLittle (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello and welcome. Lot of good reading and learning available on this site, enjoy.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas Tyler. I started making very small batches of Mead last fall, with a couple of batches at 17%...not that smooth but very enjoyable Good luck to you!


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome to the Bee Source, from your neck of the woods.


----------



## R. Andrews (Apr 19, 2016)

Welcome Tyler,

I am new also I will be getting my new bees in May. I live in Arvada CO. I tryed some of that mead when we went to Ireland. I hope you can get-her- done. My Dr. told me to quit drinking it because it caused me to fall down and forget things. Keep us informed and give us the real story not something that fishermen make up. Good to have you with us. I am in the larva stage.

Ray A


----------

